# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Rport "Oct. 30, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

October 30, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Saturday was a huge success for a family sharing old past times and traditions of love of outdoors. Such fun for me that we had action most all day and these guys were appreciative gentlemen and Texas anglers.

Sunday's crew was as eclectic mix of folks, gents both active and retired - CPA, Architect and Geologist - all fishing the salty waters of the Mid Coast. Stories were told of the old Texas coast around Baffin, Corpus, and Galveston. Anglers brought together by commerce, these guys all share a love for angling. Each year they come to the Lodge for an annual fishing trip and fellowship outing. It was fun to make new memories with them and hear about last year, too, as I remembered guiding them back then, as well. I was shy on my normal action shots this time since we were busy early with the trout on lures, and then later on shrimp. Ended the day with a nice plethora of fin, and some good eats, too.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mostly clear. Lows overnight in the mid 60s.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds. Low around 65F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Rain showers early with some sunshine later in the day. High 83F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies during the evening will give way to cloudy skies overnight. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 73F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip. / 0.12 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 82F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 73F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow will continue today and Monday across the middle Texas coastal waters. Choppy to rough seas offshore will gradually subside this evening. Rain chances increase tonight and Monday as deep moisture pushes into the region. Flow will become more southeast by Tuesday, which will help diminish swells and seas somewhat. A weak upper level trough will combine with plentiful moisture and surface forcing to produce scattered to numerous showers and thunderstorms Tuesday and Wednesday. An upper level ridge will try to build in late Thursday or Friday, which will slightly diminish the chances for rain, although a weak frontal boundary is forecast to move into the waters and could provide a weak focus for showers and storms to develop. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 80.1 degrees
Port Aransas 79.0 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 86.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

More


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 1*

Pics 1


----------

